# Black dots on hedgies quills



## jayberrylee (Nov 14, 2008)

My hedgehog Fabio has little black specks on his quills. Hes quilling i think so one of the quills that fell out has the black specks on it and i found out that the specks can come off cause i wiped some of them off with my finger. But after giving him a bath for dry skin the specks didnt come off. I dont know what they are. He is also itching alot but i think that may be because hes quilling. Does anyone know what the black specks on his quills could be?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Where are the quills with the dots located? If he is from a breeder, it may be the way the breeder marked him.


----------



## jayberrylee (Nov 14, 2008)

I got him at the petstore but the petstore people said he was shipped there from a breeder in new jersey. So i dont really know.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Do they look like marks that someone would put there to identify him, or more of a health-related thing?


----------



## jayberrylee (Nov 14, 2008)

Now i actually think it might be dirt i dont really see any anymore. I think it was only on a few quills. Ill keep lookin for more of the black stuff i havent looked next to his head yet. But i just barely looked at his back a little and i didnt see any.


----------

